# What does "bump" mean in the sales forum?



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

This might be a dumb question but what does it mean?


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

bumping is simply adding another post so that the entire thread gets put at the top of the activity list. The threads with the most recent posts are shown first and so bumping keeps it "alive." You will also commonly see "ttt" meaning "to the top" as another form of bumping.

It's also common courtesy to refrain from bumping too often, once every day or two. Otherwise it is usually considered rude.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Like James Brown said "HEY!!"


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

The rules say one bump per 12 hours, unless a major addition is made to the original post.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. Confusing to say the least. I get it now.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP = Bring Up My Post


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

What's the meaning of this??? imho obro???? couldn't figure out???


----------



## TaylorFade (Dec 26, 2011)

gerryoris said:


> What's the meaning of this??? imho obro???? couldn't figure out???


"In my humble opinion"

"Or best reasonable offer."


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

FS = for sale
FSOT = for sale or trade
WTB = wants to buy
WIS = watch idiot savant
WUS = Best watch forum, period.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

NM=Near Mint="Please don't look at this too closely"
PayPal + 3% Means the seller doesn't care if they violate PayPal's rules and/or can't do the math to add fees into their asking price.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

BUMP= usually means someone is asking too much - sometimes more that you can find a new one for at a AD. (I tried to think of a whitty acronym for this, I failed.)


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL on the NM. BTW, that meant "Laughing Out Loud"... OMG, sorry, that means "By The Way"... ROFL, did it again, hahaha, that meant "Oh My God".

WTF, not again... that means Rolling On Floor Laughing... ooooh, can't help myself, WTF means What Th...  

Argh, I'm FUBAR!!!!


But ah, about the NM and not looking too close... "Vintage" is slang for "been run over a couple of times but it is old so must be worth something".


As for BUMP: In the wise words of a bard from the last century..."Bump bump bump, you can't touch this. Break it down. Stop.... Hammer time!"


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Well Thanks to all!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

gagnello said:


> What does "bump" mean in the sales forum ?


It also means that the item didn't sell.


----------



## shahramnordic (May 29, 2014)

How can man do the *Bumps* (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) ? please help me step by step. pleaase


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

shahramnordic said:


> How can man do the *Bumps* (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) ? please help me step by step. pleaase


Just reply to your own sales thread every twelve hours with whatever you want.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

shahramnordic said:


> How can man do the *Bumps* (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) ? please help me step by step. pleaase


Just write this magic word in your post : BUMP!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Just reply to your own sales thread every twelve hours with whatever you want.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I am continually amazed at the depth of your knowledge


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of your knowledge


You could learn a lot from me Uncle D if you'd stop yelling bout kids on the lawn and aliens taking your cattle.

"He's just a witness"


----------

